# Not New, Just Checkin In



## LaydBack

I've been keeping a watch on the forum, though I haven't been posting much. I sold the Outback and the golf cart....put both on Craigslist at separate times, and had great luck. A guy from Florida called me 4 days after posting the Outback, and was in St. Louis to get it a week later. The golf cart went in about 2 weeks too.....now the hunt begins for the 1 1/2 bath, bunkhouse fiver with outside kitchen, fireplace, dual ACs, and 50A....planning on not having to do some of the mods I've done before. So far the front runner is the Sabre 36QBOK with the super lounge. Don't plan on buying until after the 1st of the year, so I've got plenty of time to do homework. Considering moving up to a dually, so may be selling the 2500HD too....never should've gone to the fall show!!!!! Even if I become an SOB, I still will be an Outbacker.


----------



## CamperAndy

No matter what you buy you will also be a modder I am sure. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Insomniak

LaydBack said:


> I've been keeping a watch on the forum, though I haven't been posting much. I sold the Outback and the golf cart....put both on Craigslist at separate times, and had great luck. A guy from Florida called me 4 days after posting the Outback, and was in St. Louis to get it a week later. The golf cart went in about 2 weeks too.....now the hunt begins for the 1 1/2 bath, bunkhouse fiver with outside kitchen, fireplace, dual ACs, and 50A....planning on not having to do some of the mods I've done before. So far the front runner is the Sabre 36QBOK with the super lounge. Don't plan on buying until after the 1st of the year, so I've got plenty of time to do homework. Considering moving up to a dually, so may be selling the 2500HD too....never should've gone to the fall show!!!!! Even if I become an SOB, I still will be an Outbacker.


Looks very similar to the Keystone Avalanche 341TG: http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/220228/New-2013-Keystone-RV-Avalanche-341TG.aspx

I like the main bath in the Avalanche, but the rear bunk house in the Sabre is nicer. Looks a little more upscale, but I bet it's pricier too.


----------



## LaydBack

Insomniak said:


> I've been keeping a watch on the forum, though I haven't been posting much. I sold the Outback and the golf cart....put both on Craigslist at separate times, and had great luck. A guy from Florida called me 4 days after posting the Outback, and was in St. Louis to get it a week later. The golf cart went in about 2 weeks too.....now the hunt begins for the 1 1/2 bath, bunkhouse fiver with outside kitchen, fireplace, dual ACs, and 50A....planning on not having to do some of the mods I've done before. So far the front runner is the Sabre 36QBOK with the super lounge. Don't plan on buying until after the 1st of the year, so I've got plenty of time to do homework. Considering moving up to a dually, so may be selling the 2500HD too....never should've gone to the fall show!!!!! Even if I become an SOB, I still will be an Outbacker.


Looks very similar to the Keystone Avalanche 341TG: http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/220228/New-2013-Keystone-RV-Avalanche-341TG.aspx

I like the main bath in the Avalanche, but the rear bunk house in the Sabre is nicer. Looks a little more upscale, but I bet it's pricier too.
[/quote]

We looked at the Avalanche at the place where we bought the Outback, but it quickly fell from contention. The bunkhouse was just big wide open empty space, the tiny TV in the bedroom hanging on the cabinet door wasn't liked, the full sized shower of the Sabre definitely fits me better, and the Sabre has the more complete outside kitchen. I'm always looking to see what other one's I come across, but so far, as was with the Outback, it keeps coming back to the Sabre. Keep tossing them out, maybe something else will catch my eye. The Sabre really isn't far off in price from the Avalanche and Sandpiper, nor the Open Range, which I've been warned to stay away from, due to them being problematic. Wana RV and RV Wholesalers have pricing on the Sabre to compete with the Avalanche. I just have to get the local guy on the right page, or else a road trip may be in order.


----------



## dhdb

LaydBack said:


> I've been keeping a watch on the forum, though I haven't been posting much. I sold the Outback and the golf cart....put both on Craigslist at separate times, and had great luck. A guy from Florida called me 4 days after posting the Outback, and was in St. Louis to get it a week later. The golf cart went in about 2 weeks too.....now the hunt begins for the 1 1/2 bath, bunkhouse fiver with outside kitchen, fireplace, dual ACs, and 50A....planning on not having to do some of the mods I've done before. So far the front runner is the Sabre 36QBOK with the super lounge. Don't plan on buying until after the 1st of the year, so I've got plenty of time to do homework. Considering moving up to a dually, so may be selling the 2500HD too....never should've gone to the fall show!!!!! Even if I become an SOB, I still will be an Outbacker.


Have you looked at the Sierra Select - 32QBBS, Sierra - 355QBQ, or Sierra 365SAQ?


----------



## LaydBack

dhdb said:


> I've been keeping a watch on the forum, though I haven't been posting much. I sold the Outback and the golf cart....put both on Craigslist at separate times, and had great luck. A guy from Florida called me 4 days after posting the Outback, and was in St. Louis to get it a week later. The golf cart went in about 2 weeks too.....now the hunt begins for the 1 1/2 bath, bunkhouse fiver with outside kitchen, fireplace, dual ACs, and 50A....planning on not having to do some of the mods I've done before. So far the front runner is the Sabre 36QBOK with the super lounge. Don't plan on buying until after the 1st of the year, so I've got plenty of time to do homework. Considering moving up to a dually, so may be selling the 2500HD too....never should've gone to the fall show!!!!! Even if I become an SOB, I still will be an Outbacker.


Have you looked at the Sierra Select - 32QBBS, Sierra - 355QBQ, or Sierra 365SAQ?
[/quote]

Thanks dhdb, I have looked at them and see lots that I like about them. The Sierra line is a lot like the Sandpiper. It's like Forest River gets it right for me on half the stuff in every line. I like the full sized shower of the Sabre and Sierra, but they don't offer a sofa in the bunkhouse on either the Sandpiper or Sierra. I also like the big lounge seating that you can get in place of the dinette and sofa. The outside kitchen is missing the stove and the outside refrigerator looks smaller on the Sierra and Sandpiper as well. It'll be easy for me to get a grill for the Sabre.


----------



## Insomniak

LaydBack said:


> I've been keeping a watch on the forum, though I haven't been posting much. I sold the Outback and the golf cart....put both on Craigslist at separate times, and had great luck. A guy from Florida called me 4 days after posting the Outback, and was in St. Louis to get it a week later. The golf cart went in about 2 weeks too.....now the hunt begins for the 1 1/2 bath, bunkhouse fiver with outside kitchen, fireplace, dual ACs, and 50A....planning on not having to do some of the mods I've done before. So far the front runner is the Sabre 36QBOK with the super lounge. Don't plan on buying until after the 1st of the year, so I've got plenty of time to do homework. Considering moving up to a dually, so may be selling the 2500HD too....never should've gone to the fall show!!!!! Even if I become an SOB, I still will be an Outbacker.


Looks very similar to the Keystone Avalanche 341TG: http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/220228/New-2013-Keystone-RV-Avalanche-341TG.aspx

I like the main bath in the Avalanche, but the rear bunk house in the Sabre is nicer. Looks a little more upscale, but I bet it's pricier too.
[/quote]

We looked at the Avalanche at the place where we bought the Outback, but it quickly fell from contention. The bunkhouse was just big wide open empty space, the tiny TV in the bedroom hanging on the cabinet door wasn't liked, the full sized shower of the Sabre definitely fits me better, and the Sabre has the more complete outside kitchen. I'm always looking to see what other one's I come across, but so far, as was with the Outback, it keeps coming back to the Sabre. Keep tossing them out, maybe something else will catch my eye. The Sabre really isn't far off in price from the Avalanche and Sandpiper, nor the Open Range, which I've been warned to stay away from, due to them being problematic. Wana RV and RV Wholesalers have pricing on the Sabre to compete with the Avalanche. I just have to get the local guy on the right page, or else a road trip may be in order.
[/quote]
That little TV hanging on the cabinet door is, in a word, lame. They could have put it on the wall with a swing-arm mount, but that would have probably cost Keystone $10 more in parts. Does the Sabre outside kitchen have a sink like the Outbacks? I noticed the Avalanche doesn't have one.


----------



## LaydBack

Insomniak said:


> That little TV hanging on the cabinet door is, in a word, lame. They could have put it on the wall with a swing-arm mount, but that would have probably cost Keystone $10 more in parts. Does the Sabre outside kitchen have a sink like the Outbacks? I noticed the Avalanche doesn't have one.


Yes, it was a major turn off. What's an outside kitchen without a sink???... The Sabre has sink, stove, refrig, microwave, and is only missing the grill, which is the easiest outside kitchen item to come up with. It's a bit pricey, but I've even considered doing the rear bumper mount grill like the Outback had, just have to make sure it'd clear the factory bike rack on the Sabre.

We looked at this one Monday, but think we'd have them just order us one to our liking. This one has the platinum edition package, which gives you the colored/tinted exterior, which really looks good. With the platinum edition, you get black AC covers and awnings as well. Sabre 36QBOK-7 We really liked what we saw in it. It has LEDs in all the fixtures, the full size shower is "man" sized, plenty of kitchen storage, the bedroom has more than enough storage for us, and if I'm not mistaking, there's 5 waste tanks, 2 black and 3 gray.


----------



## LaydBack

OMG......there's a brand new 2012 Ford F350 DRW King Ranch in my driveway.....







.....I'll try to take some pics tomorrow when it's not dark.


----------



## willingtonpaul

LaydBack said:


> OMG......there's a brand new 2012 Ford F350 DRW King Ranch in my driveway.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....I'll try to take some pics tomorrow when it's not dark.


Congrats !!!!!


----------



## LaydBack

Went and ordered the 5er today, Sabre 36QBOK, with fireplace, bike rack, 2nd AC, 50A, solid surface counter top w/ countertop extension, 4 slide awnings, central vac, JT's strong arms, TrailAir Rota Flex, 12 gal. water heater, ceiling fan, Beauflor plankwood flooring, radiant technology roof insulation, bunkhouse airbed sofa, super lounge w/ airbed sofa, rear stab jacks, platinum edition, 7000lb. axles & E rated tires. The unit has LEDs throughout, standard.


----------



## CamperAndy

LaydBack said:


> Went and ordered the 5er today, Sabre 36QBOK, with fireplace, bike rack, 2nd AC, 50A, solid surface counter top w/ countertop extension, 4 slide awnings, central vac, JT's strong arms, TrailAir Rota Flex, 12 gal. water heater, ceiling fan, Beauflor plankwood flooring, radiant technology roof insulation, bunkhouse airbed sofa, super lounge w/ airbed sofa, rear stab jacks, platinum edition, 7000lb. axles & E rated tires. The unit has LEDs throughout, standard.


Sounds good, life must be treating you well.

All it sounds like it needs is a 10kw generator


----------



## pep_

Congrats on the dually and the 5er!!!. NO chance you will not be doing mods


















CamperAndy said:


> Went and ordered the 5er today, Sabre 36QBOK, with fireplace, bike rack, 2nd AC, 50A, solid surface counter top w/ countertop extension, 4 slide awnings, central vac, JT's strong arms, TrailAir Rota Flex, 12 gal. water heater, ceiling fan, Beauflor plankwood flooring, radiant technology roof insulation, bunkhouse airbed sofa, super lounge w/ airbed sofa, rear stab jacks, platinum edition, 7000lb. axles & E rated tires. The unit has LEDs throughout, standard.


Sounds good, life must be treating you well.

All it sounds like it needs is a 10kw generator








[/quote]


----------



## H2oSprayer

Congratulations Steve!! That is a beautiful looking truck and I'm sure the camper will be equally as nice.


----------



## LaydBack

Thanks guys. I got an email from the dealer yesterday saying my unit should get delivered the week of January 7th. I'm now trying to decide on a hitch setup.....any suggestions???


----------



## LaydBack

Finally picked it up yesterday. I guess I have to delete some old attachments to upload more pics. Had a couple good days of modding. Installed bedroom and bunkhouse TVs, hardwired surge guard, Vortex II, and a vac pan to the central vac.


----------



## jayger

That is really I nice set up.......


----------



## CamperAndy

Looks like a big trailer, enjoy the modding.

May have to get a new truck to color match the trailer!!!


----------



## jayger

LOL, his truck still has paper tags on it.....new new


----------



## LaydBack

Okay guys, I've found that it's far easier for me to keep the gallery in my sig updated, than it is for me to post pics and describe mods on 3 different camping sites. I've got a few nice ones I've done to the new 5er, and have gone thru and reorganized the gallery in the link, but all the Outback stuff is still there. If there's anything specific that anyone needs, by all means feel free to post it here, or PM me. I still cruise this site daily and input where I can, I just don't wanna hijack anyone's threads with SOB stuff.

Yeah, I know.....I need to update my sig!!!!!!!


----------



## LaydBack

It was brought to my attention that I've been quiet and might need to let all know that all is well in the land of the LaydBack. I've just been enjoying the new rig and can't think of anything to tweak on it. I can honestly say that thus far, I'm impressed with the unit and we absolutely love it. It draws eyes everywhere we go, and I don't know how many tours we've given. The only other unit with the same floorplan that's even made me look hard at is the Jayco Eagle Premier 375BHFS, but at $20+ thousand more, I'm not nearly that moved by it. I've only seen it at my local dealer where I bought the Outback. I'm eyeing the rallies on my 3 camping forums to see what we can make next year. So, no I'm not posting any new mods, just checking in.


----------

